# teichfolie im miniteich verschweissen/kleben



## steffen s (22. Juli 2007)

hallo

habe im moment einen eingelassenen betonkübel als miniteich und möchte jetzt an anderer stelle im garten einen etwas grösseren miniteich anlegen,als folienteich das hauptsächliehce problem ist die grösse des gartens,der ist total winzig,ich möchte den teich von der wasseroberfäche her sehr klein halten,aber relativ tiev soll er werden.
angedacht ist eine tiefe von ca 70 cm auch relativ gross soll die tiefe stelle werden deshalb folienteich marke eigenbau und keine fertigschale.soweit alles  kein problem auch bepflanzung filterung usw steht schon fest nur ketzt ist die frage soll ich die folie verschweissen damit ich möglichst weng falten hinein bekomme oder brauch ich das nicht zu machen?
reicht eine lage flies unter die folie oder sollte auch noch sand drunter?
muss ich noch irgend was beachten?
kann ich als "anfänger"überhaupt die folie selber verkleben?

gruss steffen


----------



## Annett (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: teichfolie im miniteich verschweissen/kleben*

Hallo Steffen und Willkommen bei uns.

Vielleicht zeigst Du uns erstmal ein Bild von der Baustelle oder eine Skizze, was genau Du da planst. Wie das geht, kannst Du hier nachlesen. 

Keiner hier hat eine Ahnung, wie Dein Bodengrund und Dein Profil ausschaut....


----------



## steffen s (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: teichfolie im miniteich verschweissen/kleben*

hallo!

werd heute abend wenn die grube feritg ist n bild machen und rein stellen

gruss steffeb


----------

